# Please help large amount of Angora and x cats/kittens



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Animal Lifeline UK have been involved in a rescue of over 60 cats and kittens who were living in a 1 bedroom flat We have managed to place over 20 cats/kittens into rescues but sadly have yet another at least 20 cats/kitten to come out.
Sadly these cats/kittens are not in the best of health and so are going to cost these rescues a lot of money to get back to health, the young kittens all have cat flu and one of the cats even has to have its eye removed
If you can spare even a pound just to help these rescues to help these poor cats kittens we at Animal Lifeline UK would be very grateful 
The rescues that have taken the first lot of cats and kittens are

Patsy at Rushden Persian rescue you can find her paypal button on her site here Rushden Persian Rescue 
and Debbie at Feline Network you can find her paypal button on her site here Home
Please add a note saying the money is for the Large rescue of Angora and x cats and kittens

Many thanks for reading this Kelly-joy and The Animal Lifeline UK Team


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

The kittens all have Hoover names as they are all hoovering up their food so fast, We were thinking of hoover names last night so they are called
Electa (Electrolux) Tortie female Dyson ,Henry, Vax, Miele and Zanussi lol


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Pics added

Poor Sugar 

Sugar requires surgery on her eye as soon as our vet thinks she is able to withstand the anaesthetic



















The Kittens, all named after Hoovers because they eat all their food like little Hoovers, I thought Patsy was going mad when she asked me what my hoover was the other night lol it all becomes clear now lol

Zanussi, Electra & Henry










Vax, Henry, & Electra










Dyson










Electra & Henry










Miele -This baby is named after my hoover lol










Ginger










Jasper










Salem


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

more pictures


----------



## kerrypn (Jul 25, 2011)

Aww so cute :001_tt1: Vax is the image of my Einstein :001_tt1:
Stop posting cute piccies or I may have to adopt them all!!

Seriously though, hope they get all the help they need and forever homes very soon x


----------



## jemjabella (Aug 24, 2011)

Donated - good luck to them all!


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Thank you (hugs)


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

unfortunately i would like to donate some money but i have trouble with my paypal account is there any other way i can donate?


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

which rescue would you like to donate to and I see if they have another way for people to donate through


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

more pics

Have possible home









Has possible home









Has possible home









Looking for a new home


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

I've donated.


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

thank you(hugs)


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

i'm not worried kj if its for the angora's x


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

will pm you in two secs Jenny


----------

